# Fish that eat duckweed?



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey I was just wondering if there were any fish besides gold fish that eat duck weed?
Flag fish?
My crays will eat it if they can grab it during a water change, but that's quite rare haha


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I once had mystery snails that would go to the top and eat it.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Silver Dollars will eat it.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

albino pacu will eat them


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

My rainbow's will eat "some" of it too...... granted get the tank more than 50% covered and the rainbow's won't keep up.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Fancy and regular goldfish love it. I feed it to mine as a treat. My silver dollars will also chow down on it like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i think on C.A. charles haves rainbows that will eat duckweeed


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to grow duckweed in a separate tank to feed to my rainbows and Congo tetras. They looked that stuff. Neon dwarf rainbows don't grow too big if size is an issue.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

the Chines Algae Eaters that were getting to aggressive in my comunity tank are now in a 33 gallon under my 80 gallon and are keeping the duckweed under controll.


----------

